# Noah's Rainforest



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow, Noah!

I'm really envious of your super-cool rainforest. :wow:

I never knew that some birdies get to have their own forest inside their house. I wonder why my Mom doesn't ever do that for me? I bet it's because we don't have really good branches and leaves and stuff to use.

Your forest looks like lots of fun and it sure gives you plenty of stuff to chew on. I think it would be great :jumping: to be able to hide in all those leaves.

I just have ol' grapevine perches and toys and stuff.

I wonder if I could fly all the way to Australia see your rainforest for myself? Oh wait! In your other thread you told us your mom is worried about the mean birds that live outside your house.  Since I'm yellow and red too they might get me so I guess I'll just have to be happy seeing the pictures of your forest 'cause I definitely don't want to get attacked by some mean bird!

Have fun!

Your friend,
Peachy*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

What a great rainforest for Noah. He really looks like he is enjoying it.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Peachy,

I love my rainforest cause the leaves are so fresh and I can chew them off the branches  I don't always have them just every couple if weeks as a treat so I don't get bored 

Yes I think all us pet birdies should stay safe in our homes where our humans can protect us


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Kate, 
Yes he loves the variety and the fresh leaves.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What an awesome setup that is. I'm sure noah just loves it...


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

That looks amazing! Noah is so lucky to have you as his Mummy!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jonah said:


> What an awesome setup that is. I'm sure noah just loves it...


Thanks Randy  haha yes he gets quite excited and inquisitive when I set it up 



Therm said:


> That looks amazing! Noah is so lucky to have you as his Mummy!


Thanks Emma


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

This is so awesome!! When I get my new home for my budgies I was thinking of putting a couple plants in the cage so they feel more like they are in the wild....LOL the toys and gadgets you all have really get me thinking more and more....I love it!!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha well it certainly provides entertainment for both Noah and I


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Noah is surely a very lucky boy to have his room decorated with a jungle theme!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Noah is truly the King of the Jungle...now let's see him swing through vines and hear him do a ferocious Tarzan roar!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> Noah is surely a very lucky boy to have his room decorated with a jungle theme!


Thanks Ana  yes I often wonder though of it gets too crowded for him but it's nice to do every so often 



Jedikeet said:


> Noah is truly the King of the Jungle...now let's see him swing through vines and hear him do a ferocious Tarzan roar!


Hahaha that he can certainly do  he has a really loud danger sound he makes (usually once a day) when he hears something in the distance or sees a shadow and he loves bouncing from perch to swing and whizzing around upside down


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah, what a lucky boy you are!

Niamh, I absolutely love the foliage decor  Sometimes I wish I were in AUS just so I could give Mallorn some fresh eucalyptus and other things--we don't have many budgie safe woods here out: 

I love it! I can see little Noah loves it, too


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW Noah, I would have to look really hard to see you in there:spy: We are lucky my Mum gets me lots of fresh branches too, we love to nibble and rub on all the sticky out ends .


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's great! I like the first pic where he is zipping by fast lol. Noah looks like he loves his jungle, and he's so cute in there amongst the leaves!


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Noah, what a lucky boy you are!
> 
> Niamh, I absolutely love the foliage decor  Sometimes I wish I were in AUS just so I could give Mallorn some fresh eucalyptus and other things--we don't have many budgie safe woods here out:


Man, I know what you mean! I curse all those who live in climates that eucalyptus thrive in . I guess my kiddies will just have to make do with what they've got. I'm going to start renovating them a free-flight room in the basement for them to live in, but I still wish they could experience eucalyptus. I guess I'll just have to settle for buying them a diffuser and high quality eucalyptus oil for down there. Someone really needs to start cultivating eucalyptus that thrive in low humidity, snow, and low amounts of light... Niamhf, get on that for us !

Noah's definitely a lucky boy! He's got plenty of yummy eucalyptus to play with and nibble on .


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Teddscau said:


> Man, I know what you mean! I curse all those who live in climates that eucalyptus thrive in . I guess my kiddies will just have to make do with what they've got. I'm going to start renovating them a free-flight room in the basement for them to live in, but I still wish they could experience eucalyptus. I guess I'll just have to settle for buying them a diffuser and high quality eucalyptus oil for down there. Someone really needs to start cultivating eucalyptus that thrive in low humidity, snow, and low amounts of light... Niamhf, get on that for us !
> 
> Noah's definitely a lucky boy! He's got plenty of yummy eucalyptus to play with and nibble on .


Haha I'll see what I can do  A bird room sounds so cool though 



RavensGryf said:


> That's great! I like the first pic where he is zipping by fast lol. Noah looks like he loves his jungle, and he's so cute in there amongst the leaves!


He sure does love it - he runs around chewing off the leaves so they fall on the floor and then he jumps down and picks them up with his claw and chews happily on them 



Pretty boy said:


> WOW Noah, I would have to look really hard to see you in there:spy: We are lucky my Mum gets me lots of fresh branches too, we love to nibble and rub on all the sticky out ends .


Oh I'm glad you get the branches and leaves too Budget  they're such a nice treat 



StarlingWings said:


> Noah, what a lucky boy you are!
> 
> Niamh, I absolutely love the foliage decor  Sometimes I wish I were in AUS just so I could give Mallorn some fresh eucalyptus and other things--we don't have many budgie safe woods here out:
> 
> I love it! I can see little Noah loves it, too


Thanks StarlingWings  Haha Noah sure does enjoy it and it keeps his mind occupied (for like 3 seconds!! )


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Robyn we have a vast array of climates here in Australia and our eucalypts grow in most of them. From semi desert to our snow fields. The Eucalypt we call the Snow Gum does grow in our snow fields. It is about the only tree they could find that would grow up high in the Andes. You may find it will grow in Canada. Here is some information on them.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_pauciflora


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Wow! Super cool :thumbsup:*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's a very cool looking rainforest! I'm sure Noah enjoys it!


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Robyn we have a vast array of climates here in Australia and our eucalypts grow in most of them. From semi desert to our snow fields. The Eucalypt we call the Snow Gum does grow in our snow fields. It is about the only tree they could find that would grow up high in the Andes. You may find it will grow in Canada. Here is some information on them.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_pauciflora


What. The. Heck. In all my hours of researching eucalyptus, do you think I was able to track down such a magnificent tree? NO! I even read about snow gums, but I think the articles mentioned they could only tolerate frost or something. Anyways, thanks Kate!

Just checked, and it seems that _E. pauciflora niphophila_ would do best here...

I'm definitely looking forward to renovating that room for the kids .


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad I could help Robyn. As you can see from some of the pictures that they can tolerate quite deep snow. The fact that they have been exported to Norway also indicates their tolerance to cold.


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh wow, Noah! That's some forest you've got there! Can you bring that along when you come to Ireland? We can play in your rain forest first and then go for swims in the little bath with the mirror? 

Jakob :budgie:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Princess Jakob  thanks for admiring my rainforest  
I can definitely get my mom to pack it in our cases for us to play with  it's reeeealy cool and so much fun


----------

